# Newborn bull calf today :)



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

O & S Southfork MN


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## redneckgurl_13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh my he's adorable!


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

Congratulations, looks healthy as well.


----------



## diamondjfarms (May 3, 2015)

Such a sweet face, Congrats.


----------



## jbardellini (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations......


----------



## rockinRranch (Jun 30, 2015)

Adorable


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh my, you could get me to take a calf any day. Must be why these ranchers keep on giving me sickly calves to take care of....  But I don't care, I just make em better and look at the ranchers face as I raise a big, beautiful calf!


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Best part of the year is calving season


----------

